# 2018, Waiting on Lambs! ♡



## secuono

Edited to reflect updated info.

Okay, starting the 2018 Journal a bit earlier than before again. Sebastian arrived with barberpole, so he is still working on catching up and will not be used for breeding this year.


2018 Lambing Journal!

Breeding season starts October 1st, 2017 & ends November 26th, 2017.

I have not decided who I'm using as a clean-up ram this time, but considering Sebastian.

Earliest lambing date is February 15th, 2018 & latest date is May 4th, 2018.

Clean-up breeding start & end dates are December 18th, 2017 to January 8th, 2018.
Clean-up lambing dates are May 5th, 2018 to June 16th, 2018


▪Billy with Lolla, Chocolate, Marshmallow, Lucia & FatWrinkley.

▪Kris with Vanilla, Shelly, Matilda, Periwinkle, Patchie, Sugar & Surry.

▪Michaelis with Addie, Marley, Eloise, Juliana & Latte.


All ewe lambs will be held until they are 6-8wks old, at which point I'll choose who I keep and who becomes available.

All ram and wether lambs will be available from birth.


There are 17 ewes, expecting about 22 to 23 lambs. This is based on lambing history.

Hoping to keep most ewe lambs from Billy & Kris, as they will be retired in the coming years.

Hoping to keep some ewe lambs from Sebastian & Michaelis as well. But not a priority, since they will be here for several years.

-----------------------------------------------------------------


■Mature ewes that will be retired when they have an ewe lamb to replace them.

▪FatWrinkley, NABSSAR
Registered, $500. Not registered $400.
DOB February 2nd, 2011. Codon QR.
Sire Louie & Dam FannieMae
Born a Single. Lambed at Scheer in KS. Off-white with one black spot on front leg.
Lambing History-
Off-white ewe twins in 2015
Off-white & black ram twins in 2016
Off-white & black ewe twins in 2017

▪Lolla, NABSSAR
Registered, $500. Not reg $400.
DOB March 20th, 2014. Codon QR.
Sire Bouncy & Dam CottonCandy
Born a Single. Lambed at ForeverFarms in VA. Black.
Lambing History-
Off-white ram lamb in 2015
Black ewe lamb in 2016
Off-white ram in 2017



■Mature rams that will be retired in 1 to 3yrs.

▪Billy, most likely will be kept and castrated to be a fiber animal. Or sold to someone wanting to add longer wool genes into their flock. Greyed black.
DOB April 3rd, 2014. Codon RR.
Sire Dan & Dam Minnie.
Born a Twin. Lambed at LTB Farm in VA.
NABSSAR, $400.

▪Kris, NABSSAR & OEBSR.
Registered, $400. Not reg, $300.
DOB April 4th, 2014. Codon RR.
SIRE 13673 & DAM 12757
Born a Twin. Lambed at Egland Farm in MD. Black.

Ewes that were sold this summer because I have their full sisters.



-----------------------------------------------------------------


Dual Registered
Kris, Sebastian, Michaelis, Eloise, Latte, Sugar, Vanilla, Patchie, Shelly, Addie, Marley, Periwinkle

NABSSAR Only
Matilda, Juliana, Lolla, Marshmallow, Surry, Chocolate, Lucia

Codon RR
Billy, Kris, Sebastian, Michaelis, Eloise, Matilda, Juliana, Vanilla, Marshmallow, Surry, Chocolate, Periwinkle, Lucia

Codon QR
Maciej, Marley, Shelly, FatWrinkley, Patchie, Lolla, Latte

Codon QQ
Sugar


Hopefully I didn't forget anything, lol.


----------



## mysunwolf

If you're starting your lambing thread now, that means I can definitely start mine! I'm so excited to see all of these matches for 2018. I also feel like at this point I kind of need a family tree for your sheep, to see which ewes are related to who else.


----------



## secuono

mysunwolf said:


> If you're starting your lambing thread now, that means I can definitely start mine! I'm so excited to see all of these matches for 2018. I also feel like at this point I kind of need a family tree for your sheep, to see which ewes are related to who else.



Ooo, I just imagined a huge blackboard with the family webs on it, lol. Fun project idea! And ever spreading! I currently keep index cards for each sheep so I can plan breeding groups. I really want to make the tree now....

Most aren't related, but I'll have plenty of mother/daughter pairs next year after I, hopefully, keep back a bunch of ewe lambs!



I heard back from Twinkie's new owner, they love him to bits!


----------



## TheCuteOrpington

Sounds great!


----------



## secuono

This was a great idea, Mysunwolf!

Found out that I have 2 full sisters I wasn't aware of. Cocoa & Periwinkle.
Going to list Cocoa for sale.

And it proves that buying strictly out-of-state rams, each from a different state, this year was a smart thing. Will also be buying ewes like that next year. Dan and Bob are all over the place, booo!

Many have trees on their CORs, so no point of writing it all down. But I will go over each to look for repeats and could write down a note for those.


----------



## secuono

Posted Cocoa & Emmie for sale. So here are the revised breeding groups. 

Four Groups-
▪Billy with Lucia, Lolla, Chocolate, Marshmallow, Patchie & FatWrinkley.
▪Kris with Periwinkle, Shelly, Sugar & Marley.
▪Maciej with Addie, Surry, Matilda & Juliana.
▪Michaelis with Eloise, Latte & Vanilla.

Three Groups-
▪Billy with Lolla, Chocolate, Marshmallow, Lucia & FatWrinkley.
▪Kris with Vanilla, Shelly, Matilda, Periwinkle, Patchie, Sugar & Surry.
▪Michaelis with Addie, Marley, Eloise, Juliana & Latte.


----------



## secuono

Wow, okay, both ewes & Maciej are pending, possibly Audry, too!
They will come tomorrow and make the final decision on Audry then.

So, breeding group for 2017 is as follows!

▪Billy with Lolla, Chocolate, Marshmallow, Lucia & FatWrinkley.
▪Kris with Vanilla, Shelly, Matilda, Periwinkle, Patchie, Sugar & Surry.
▪Michaelis with Addie, Marley, Eloise, Juliana & Latte.



Will round up the girls later tonight, when temps drop, so they are easy to move out tomorrow. Ram is already easy to get to. Then a bunch of hoof trimming & deworming to do.


----------



## mysunwolf

I'm glad it was helpful for you to do, of course the charts are now just confusing me  Can't believe you found out that those two were full sisters!


----------



## secuono

Maciej, Cocoa and Emmie have left to their new home 5hrs away. 

Audry will be kept until next year and then relisted.

*phew* Just 3 rams to juggle in October!


----------



## secuono

Been feeding oats in hopes of increasing odds of ewe lambs.

Just a couple days until breeding starts!!


----------



## secuono

Slight change in groups.


----------



## secuono

FML! 

So Billy scaled the fence last night.....UGHHH 

After panicking for 20min like a headless chicken, I figured out where to put Billy and how to beef up the fence in a way that he cannot scale it again. Will also electrify it.

Kris & Michealis will be alone until the 23rd, then they will be split and put with their girls. That way, if any of their girls lamb from 2/15/2018 through 3/08/2018, I'll know they are Billy's and not Kris or Mich lambs. 

Billy was separated and his scheduled girls put in with him. His breeding harness is on and Marshmallow was put in her coat. Tatiana is in with him as well.


Also thinking of leaving the groups together until the end of December and moving the clean-up time. 

This year has been udder madness!


----------



## secuono




----------



## Roving Jacobs

It's only October 1st, it shouldn't be madness already! I'm not even putting CIDRs in until next week. 

Do you have any issues with lambing into the summer? My summer lambs really never do that well.


----------



## secuono

Since Sebby needs a friend, I moved Lucia in with him and both are in the dogyard now until the season is over. 
They are both very needy boogers! Had to drop some feed to keep them out of the house, lol.


----------



## secuono

Decided to try and put the two in the "empty" pasture and hope Kris leaves them alone. He likes to start fights with Billy, but they usually leave the young rams alone.

Michaelis & his ladies


----------



## secuono

10 ewes marked or seen being bred, 8 to go. Or all of them if they didn't take the first time.


----------



## secuono

Blue crayon has been on awhile, no marks. =/
Guess they plan on having late lambs.

Anywho, as I wait for winter to be over, I'm making basic lamb coats. Have already made 10 in previous years, making 16 more now. I think I have enough fabric to make 5 after that.
Might sell some for cheap to pay off fabric and velcro costs.


----------



## secuono

Ended up removing rams today.
I am so all over everywhere this year, lol, sorry.
Sebby is separated with Lucia & now also Matilda.
All other ewes are out in the new pasture. 
I think I should use Kris as the cleanup ram....Then keep ewe lambs from him and then sell him. 

    

Lucia has such long wool!
I should of coated her!
Just wanna snuggle her! ♡


----------



## secuono

Whoo! 
DH pitched in & I'll be getting upwards of 5 ewes & a ram lambs this coming spring/summer! 

From Washington, California, Connecticut & two different farms in Missouri! 

Most with longer wool genetics, one with spotting, all OEBS registered. 

What a, hopefully, fun year it will be!


----------



## secuono

About 2 months left! Cannot wait!!


----------



## secuono

Kris went in today with a red crayon that is supposed to work in freezing temps.


----------



## mysunwolf

Let us know if it works, I've watched people really struggle with crayons in the heat, but heard it's even worse in the cold. We've been using raddle powder but have been thinking about using harness and crayons.


----------



## secuono

It worked fine early on, in October, yellow crayon. Then I put on blue, nothing.
Now trying a different brand in red. 
Will update if I do see any marks. I left out another crayon, same brand/temp, as it's freezing all day/night. Will see if it rubs off on some cloth or not. 
Would be nice to know if I'll be waiting late into June again or not!


----------



## secuono

New crayon works!

12F over night, 28F all day yesterday & only 22F today. One black ewe has a bright red butt!!

No pictures, since I had a ton of ice to break up and didn't want my phone to fall in, lol. Will get one later today if the sheep are still by the barn.


----------



## secuono

This is what I bought, Sure Sired brand, composition- Cold.
http://midstateswool.com/store/product.php?productid=492&page=1


----------



## secuono

mysunwolf said:


> Let us know if it works, I've watched people really struggle with crayons in the heat, but heard it's even worse in the cold. We've been using raddle powder but have been thinking about using harness and crayons.


----------



## mysunwolf

Very nice, works better than I would have thought! And on that dark fleece too. Thanks for the update.


----------



## secuono

A bit brighter in person, sure noticed it right away. 
I'm happy with it.


----------



## secuono

Kris & all 18 ladies.


 

Had to move Sebby & his girls & alpacas. So alpacas & Sebby are in with the horses & rams, to share their heated water. The two ewe lambs are with the rest of the ewes for their heated water.


----------



## secuono

Some of the sheep from yesterday, battery died before I got pics of everyone.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Some more from today.
Everyone is now pictured.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Tatiana's backside has some things to say!
 

Marked on October 4th.


----------



## secuono

More pink n puffy today! =0
Hope it's just practice.


----------



## animalmom

Love your wee sheep!


----------



## secuono

Slight udder development started!


----------



## secuono

Ewes got new roommates & ram was removed yesterday, decided I didn't want to deal with waiting until the start of summer!


----------



## secuono

Kris is pre sold.

The 2018 lamb name theme will be DBZ related!

Chosen from this list & used as unisex names-

Goku, Vegeta, Gohan, Trunks, Piccolo, Frieza, Zeno, Pilaf, Namek, Ginyu, Majin, Beerus, Broly, Saiyan, Yamcha, Bulma, Mai, Roshi, Shenron, Krillin, Korin, Tien, Yajirobe, Kami, Kai, Dende, Malaka, Eli, Icarus, Videl, Erasa, Kibito, Uisu, Cabba, Zamasu, Haru, Maki, Zuno, Anat, Sanka, Majora, Kuru, Daizenshuu, Leena, Tokitoki, Mira, Senzu & Vados.


----------



## secuono

A few more ewes are puffing behind. Have a feeling I'll have more February born lambs than in previous years.


----------



## mysunwolf

secuono said:


> Kris is pre sold.
> 
> The 2018 lamb name theme will be DBZ related!
> 
> Chosen from this list & used as unisex names-
> 
> Goku, Vegeta, Gohan, Trunks, Piccolo, Frieza, Zeno, Pilaf, Namek, Ginyu, Majin, Beerus, Broly, Saiyan, Yamcha, Bulma, Mai, Roshi, Shenron, Krillin, Korin, Tien, Yajirobe, Kami, Kai, Dende, Malaka, Eli, Icarus, Videl, Erasa, Kibito, Uisu, Cabba, Zamasu, Haru, Maki, Zuno, Anat, Sanka, Majora, Kuru, Daizenshuu, Leena, Tokitoki, Mira.
> 
> View attachment 42512


----------



## secuono

15 days left before first possible lambs!
Looks like Tatiana & Patchie may be first.


----------



## SendInTheGoats

secuono said:


> Kris is pre sold.
> 
> The 2018 lamb name theme will be DBZ related!
> 
> Chosen from this list & used as unisex names-
> 
> Goku, Vegeta, Gohan, Trunks, Piccolo, Frieza, Zeno, Pilaf, Namek, Ginyu, Majin, Beerus, Broly, Saiyan, Yamcha, Bulma, Mai, Roshi, Shenron, Krillin, Korin, Tien, Yajirobe, Kami, Kai, Dende, Malaka, Eli, Icarus, Videl, Erasa, Kibito, Uisu, Cabba, Zamasu, Haru, Maki, Zuno, Anat, Sanka, Majora, Kuru, Daizenshuu, Leena, Tokitoki, Mira, Senzu & Vados.
> 
> View attachment 42512


Hi! Newbie here! That will probably be evident in my post. So please be patient with me: I'm still learning!

I love your naming conventions! I don't know what DBZ is, but it must be cool because the names are awesome!

I think this is my 1st reply to a thread: at least it's the 1st one I made on purpose. 

Anyway, excellent names!

The Lady Maybelle Chevre


----------



## secuono

SendInTheGoats said:


> Hi! Newbie here! That will probably be evident in my post. So please be patient with me: I'm still learning!
> 
> I love your naming conventions! I don't know what DBZ is, but it must be cool because the names are awesome!
> 
> I think this is my 1st reply to a thread: at least it's the 1st one I made on purpose.
> 
> Anyway, excellent names!
> 
> The Lady Maybelle Chevre



DBZ is a tv show based off of Dragon Ball, a Japanese manga(comic).


----------



## secuono

My new livestock scale is all ready to go! Will weigh some ponies, maybe the alpacas and rams, if they cooperate, tomorrow.


----------



## secuono

Tested it out on the ponies.


 

Then painted it & glued on rubber to help stop slipping. Also painted a board for the stand to be on so it doesn't sink.
 

And Tatiana has more changes, discharge.


 

Patchie has some changes as well. I can't wait for lambs!

Locked everyone up out of winter grazing today, just in case someone goes crazy early or something. They aren't happy with me....lol


----------



## Wehner Homestead




----------



## secuono

Tatiana, fgor sure, will be first to lamb!
How many, who knows?!



 

Patchie will probably be second to lamb. Should be twins.


 

Chocolate will probably have yet another single. And Periwinkle should twin.


 

Momma FW & daughter Surry, FW should twin, Surry needs to get w/the program and twin this year! Lol


 

Addie should twin.


----------



## TAH

There all so cute! 

Can't wait to see lamby pics.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Sounds like you should have lots of cute, sweet lambs soon!!  I can’t wait to see all the pics!


----------



## ohiogoatgirl

Looking good!


----------



## secuono

I think I'll have several ewes lamb close together this year....


----------



## secuono

The waiting....It's killing me, you guys! Lol


----------



## Wehner Homestead

You could try squeezing them?! 

In all seriousness though, they will probably all go in one 12 hr window when you have 400 other things to do.


----------



## secuono

Ice is falling from the sky today...it was high 60s and low 70s the previous two days...now hardly above freezing. Nature can't decide if it's winter or spring, it seems, lol.
Maybe the ewes are waiting for the weather to calm down a bit first....


----------



## secuono

No lambs, but wet snow happened!


----------



## secuono

Last year on this day, Sugar was first to lamb. Still waiting this year, but many are getting ready with udders forming and hoohas swelling.

Tatiana crouched today when I rubbed her udder, she hated it yesterday. I'm noticing it's a sign that they are real close.


----------



## Mike CHS

You have some cute sheep.  Is the covers on some of them for warmth or to keep the wool clean?  I know nothing about wool sheep.


----------



## secuono

Mike CHS said:


> You have some cute sheep.  Is the covers on some of them for warmth or to keep the wool clean?  I know nothing about wool sheep.



It's to keep the wool clean.  They are pigglie wigglies during winter.


----------



## secuono

80F today, some lady pics!
Still no lambs. Yes, it's driving me loony, lol!

Lolla napping.




Patchie, twins or triplets?? Yea, she chose to nap next to alpaca piles....sorry.... 



This lamb, I think may be bred.  



 Juliana, she always looks evil for some reason...lol




Latte & Eloise 



Patchie in back, Eloise in front.





Tatiana on left, Marley on right 




Vanilla on left, Marley at back, Matilda in front.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Ewe code at work here! They’ll all go at once! Lol


----------



## ohiogoatgirl

Waiting here as well! Cant wait to see yours, those chunky shorties make such cute babies.


----------



## secuono

THEY'RE HERE!!!!




Both ewes had M/F black twins!

Addie's girl is weak though.  Hoping she just needs a little more time. 



 

 

They lambed just minutes apart. Marley's ram shot out, practically before the ewe was fully out!


----------



## secuono

Temperature is good, seems like she's just still folded up.
Milked both mom's, not much available, added a teaspoon of water to get it flowing easily out for the lamb. Maybe a full tablespoon of colostrum I was able to get for her. 
Helping her work on getting up a few times while I'm out there.


----------



## secuono




----------



## BoboFarm

YAY! Congratulations! I hope the little gal does ok


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Congratulations!!! Prayers going up for the little girl!


----------



## secuono

Been milking both ewes for meager amounts of colostrum, it's finally starting to come in. Then mixing a little formula in it as well so she has more of a full belly of food. She still can't get up on her front legs, but she is more active in trying to do so.


----------



## secuono

More flow at 9pm. A little strong, lots like I'll be bottle feeding for a couple days at least. Mom still accepts her, hope that does not change!


----------



## secuono

Stronger, but now weaker on one side. I think I'll put her down if she's not better by nightfall. She dug herself an eagle nest, so she's trying, but getting close to nowhere. 
Mom butted her when I held her up to nurse and mostly ignores her now.


----------



## secuono

Other 3 are bouncing around happily.


----------



## secuono

She's wagging her tail and getting better at getting up, but front legs don't always cooperate.


----------



## secuono

Looks like I'll give her longer to see if she keeps improving. 
Her brother is huge!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

C’mon little girl! We’re all pulling for you!!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

She might just need a little TLC!


----------



## secuono

Patchie had twin boys born today around 1pm. Sire is Kris.


----------



## Dani4Hedgies

keepings fingers crossed for the little girl and congrats on all the lambs


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Yay!! How’s the little Doeling?


----------



## secuono

No further progress. =/


----------



## secuono

I think I'm jinxing myself or something....White twin got chilled, in the house now being heated back up. 
Looks like my bad 2017 year continued in this year.


----------



## secuono

Little girl can stay standing to nurse now.
Chilled boy's temp is almost back to normal, hope his momma still takes him back. He's practicing nursing in his sleep.
Everyone was strapped into a sweater! 

Tatiana's due date is today and I'm hoping she holds off another day or so.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Mama takes the little boy back and the little girl continues to get stronger! 

Tatiana make your delivery and raising of lambs uneventful!


----------



## ohiogoatgirl

Crossing my fingers for you. I was hoping some of my ewes would go the last couple days while it's at least been warm. It's supposed to be getting cold again here and figures that's when all my ewes will go.


----------



## secuono

Had to put down the ram, he started having seizures.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I’m so sorry! I’m glad that he didn’t have to suffer.


----------



## secuono

Put Tatiana in a pen late last night. Today around 11AM, she had twin ewe lambs! Sire is Billy. They practically came out walking! They were able to strip the teats and nurse while still sopping wet. Momma spent nearly an hour making sure they were fluffy dry! Super impressed! Now if only Babydolls were as good mom's as her!


----------



## secuono

Wehner Homestead said:


> I’m so sorry! I’m glad that he didn’t have to suffer.



Super depressing. He was starting to wake up, stretching, repositioning himself and such, then the seizures started after another nap. Worse yet, if you touched or moved him, they got worse. It was the strangest and saddest thing.


----------



## Dani4Hedgies

so sorry about the lit boy glad to hear about the twin doelings birth and the great mama you got


----------



## secuono

The troubled little ewe is still working on walking, but was able to take a few steps on her own!


----------



## Dani4Hedgies




----------



## secuono

Her nursing.


----------



## Dani4Hedgies

awesome


----------



## secuono

She got up on her own!
I was talking to myself while taking down the barn gutters to redo them and she kept calling to me. Must of gotten tired of waiting and got up!
After I helped her over to her mom and she ate, I was checking on the other moms and she got up again!


----------



## secuono

Little bluebells.


----------



## secuono

Will be welcoming two mature sheep next week!

Both are Babydolls, RR, white, longer wool gene, 3yrs old, proven & OEBS registered. Ewe is bred & should lamb in March or so.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

secuono said:


> Super depressing. He was starting to wake up, stretching, repositioning himself and such, then the seizures started after another nap. Worse yet, if you touched or moved him, they got worse. It was the strangest and saddest thing.



Oh my goodness! That’s horrible! I’m SO glad you intervened. 

What a wonderful way to lift your spirits though with 2 ewe lambs that are thriving!!! They are really cute. Congrats!!!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

secuono said:


> She got up on her own!
> I was talking to myself while taking down the barn gutters to redo them and she kept calling to me. Must of gotten tired of waiting and got up!
> After I helped her over to her mom and she ate, I was checking on the other moms and she got up again!



Wonderful news on the little ewe lamb that’s still finding her legs! I’m glad you’ve had more good than bad today!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

We don’t have sheep and I only know some basics. What is RR?


----------



## secuono

Wehner Homestead said:


> We don’t have sheep and I only know some basics. What is RR?



Codon testing at 171 for genetic resistance to Scrapie. RR is most resistant/least susceptible. QR is medium resistance. And QQ is least resistant/Most susceptible to contracting Scrapie.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Ahh! Ok. Thank you!


----------



## secuono

Wehner Homestead said:


> Ahh! Ok. Thank you!


Panda cubes, that was a fast reply! Haha

I think goats can also contract it.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Goats have to have scrapie tags so they can but I’ve never had reason to think we have it. I also don’t know anything about testing goats. I’d tag one of the other goat peeps but I think they are all weary and hallucinating from kidding and the associated lack of sleep. I’ll definitely have to work on researching this...


----------



## secuono

Oh, and I may be getting that Corriedale I've been mulling over! IDK if I've mentioned that here or not....If not, I've been thinking about getting a Corriedale ewe lamb eventually, because the Corriedale slivers I bought were a dream to spin up. Was looking for a smaller sized one. 
This one would be a lamb or yearling, white, longer staple length. Yearling would be in May, lamb would be in 2019 or so.


----------



## secuono

Wehner Homestead said:


> Goats have to have scrapie tags so they can but I’ve never had reason to think we have it. I also don’t know anything about testing goats. I’d tag one of the other goat peeps but I think they are all weary and hallucinating from kidding and the associated lack of sleep. I’ll definitely have to work on researching this...



Yeah, all need a Scrapie tag, that way, if one is found out to be infected, they can track the farm of origin.


----------



## secuono

Mom was head butting the little girl into the ground!
So glad I decided to go check on everyone!!
After feeding her, I moved her to a bin lined with hay and a towel over half the top. I can't have her in the house or I'll sleep just a couple hours a night. I wake up super easy with lambs crying at me....
Will keep her mom penned up to be able to bring the little missy over to nurse off her.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl

So sad about the ram lamb <3 And that the ewe is having a bad time


----------



## Dani4Hedgies

poor little Missy


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I’m glad you checked on them and could intervene!!!!


----------



## secuono

I'm having a hard time letting the moms and babies back out....Totally being an overly worried chicken about it...Getting an area by the barn enclosed to let them out in there first, then later into the general population once I'm sure they are all keeping up and doing well.


----------



## secuono

The new ones, seller pics.


----------



## secuono

Wind gusts of up to 60MPH over night and tomorrow, so won't be moving the moms n babies out until that calms down. But their shelter is ready! They'll have a 70x90ft or so area to graze, roam and explore the world and learning to stick with their own mom and avoide others as to not get head butted.


Miss Kitty was helping me.


----------



## secuono

And now weather says 80MPH possible wind gusts....  =/

I may be blown away while coming back from feeding the little lamb!

Oh, speaking of that little miss, she is in her mom's lambing jug on her own, brother sold today, longish and personal buyer story. 

Anywho, she's in there so she is safe from her mom smashing her, safe from weather and so she can practice walking. 

I went to feed her at 6pm and she got up!! Then shuffled over to me for her bottle!!

I feel like I need to choose a name for her from this year's theme list, but don't want to get too attached if I end up having to put her down because she can't live a decent life as a pet in the end....ugh...Why are they so cute?!


----------



## secuono

I was updating my website and......I named her Mai. Her brother is named Cabba.
Whichever mutt ewe I end up keeping will be Majin & the other Tokitoki.
Available ram from Marley is named Daizenshuu, his sister, that I am keeping, is Malaka. 
The black ram w/white spot on his head from Patchie is Krillin and I'm keeping him to try for spotted Babydolls.

Going out soon to feed Mai. Don't have good floors for her in the house, she needs traction and we have wood and tile floors, so that would be detrimental to her progress, so she will continue to live in the barn full time.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

What’s your naming theme?


----------



## secuono

The new pair's names are Woolly Bully & Ewenique.


----------



## secuono

Wehner Homestead said:


> What’s your naming theme?



2018 is DBZ, Dragon Ball series. 

"The 2018 lamb name theme will be DBZ related!
Chosen from this list & used as unisex names-
Goku, Vegeta, Gohan, Trunks, Piccolo, Frieza, Zeno, Pilaf, Namek, Ginyu, Majin, Beerus, Broly, Saiyan, Yamcha, Bulma, Mai, Roshi, Shenron, Krillin, Korin, Tien, Yajirobe, Kami, Kai, Dende, Malaka, Eli, Icarus, Videl, Erasa, Kibito, Uisu, Cabba, Zamasu, Haru, Maki, Zuno, Anat, Sanka, Majora, Kuru, Daizenshuu, Leena, Tokitoki, Mira, Senzu, Vados."


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I remember now that you’ve brought that back up!


----------



## secuono

This wind is maddening! 
Let Tatiana, Marley & their lambs out. Forgot my phone, so pics a bit later, maybe the wind will die down by then.


----------



## secuono

Wind is still here, ugh.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Cuties! The second to the last is my fave!!


----------



## secuono

Cleaning out the barn for the next wave of moms n lambs to come & taking samples for codon testing today.


----------



## secuono

Sugar had twins, but a dog chased mom off, so one ram left. Sire is Kris.
Periwinkle had one large ram lamb at 5:45pm. Sire is Billy.


----------



## secuono

Vanilla had twin rams last night at 9pm. Sire is Kris. Can be dual registered and codon RR.


----------



## secuono

Shelly had her lamb, keeping it!! 



 

A girl!


----------



## BoboFarm

YAY! Congrats!


----------



## secuono

11:20pm, FatWrinkley had a big ram lamb! Sire is Billy, can be NABSSAR registered. Codon needs testing.
Had to pull him after trying very hard to wait, 30min, was expecting twins, got a big ram instead, lol. Glad I checked on everyone, not sure she would of been able to get the sucker out.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Sounds like a good couple days!


----------



## secuono

All but FW & her lamb are now out.






FW's ram 

 



One of these two I'll keep, but which...hmm... 

 



Little spotted ram I'm keeping. He's a fatty! 

 

 

 



The 2nd little girl I'm keeping, has specks of white on the bridge of her nose, too.


----------



## secuono

5 mature ewes & 4 ewe lambs left to lamb!


----------



## luvmypets

Oh my gosh, that one ram lamb is ginormous!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

So cute!!!


----------



## secuono

luvmypets said:


> Oh my gosh, that one ram lamb is ginormous!



FW's lamb?
If so, yeah, waited 30min, was trying to get a whole birth video w/o me assisting, and at the 30min mark I pulled. She had that big guy instead of her typical twins. =/


----------



## secuono

Let FW and her lamb out. Back to waiting for the 3rd round of lambs to come! 
Would be nice if they all finish this month and not stretch it out to the end of April, lol. Then weaning and gentling will go smoother, too. 
Really hoping the rest are ewes....


----------



## secuono

Oh, and some white lambs would also be nice....Lol, all but one have been black!


----------



## secuono

FW's ram





 

 

 

 

The 4 ewe lambs I kept back from 2017.


----------



## secuono

FW's lamb is 13.8 pounds at 42 hours old! Forgot to mention that before.


----------



## animalmom

Such a chunky monkey!  They are all cuties.


----------



## secuono

Loaded up and coming my way!


----------



## animalmom

Alright that's just not nice, showing us poofy pillows instead of your cutie sheep.  I'm wagging my finger at you!


----------



## secuono

Chocolate surprised me with TWINS! She's always had singles!
And it's a M/F pair! One of them looks to have bits of white, too! And of course....they are black!


Then Lolla lambed! An ewe lamb, shot right out! Also has a touch of white on her! Then Lolla had a ram born! She also has only ever had singles!!
But he is having trouble breathing....=/

So, 4 new BLACK lambs! 

Lolla's ewe lamb I am keeping to replace her. 

Chocolate's ewe lamb I'll offer for sale, since I'm not selling Billy, so I can repeat the breeding.

Chocolate's lambs are sired by Billy and can be NABSSAR registered. They are codon RR.

Lolla's lambs are sired by Billy and can be NABSSAR registered. They need codon testing though. 


I hope the little ram improves soon. 

Lolla's lambs.


 


Chocolate n lambs


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Hate that you’ve had so many touch and go issues this year. Will say a prayer for your little ram! 

Glad you got a replacement for Lolla though. 

Very cute lambs! Making me wonder if I should add some sheep too... DH is going to ban me from BYH for all the ideas (and arguments for those ideas) I get from here!


----------



## secuono

He still hasn't gotten up. Milked mom and fed it to him, but he has trouble with that as well.

This is Lolla's ewe lamb's white spot, real small, but goes down to skin, and I think it's actually grey.




Chocolate's ewe lamb has lots of longer hairs, it's making me think I should keep her to find out what happens. 

Decided to sell Malaka, Marley's ewe. Did I already post that? She'd go with two rams, Anat & Jajirobe.

Might also have a pet home for two other rams, waiting to hear back. Two out of these three- Ginyu, Daizenshuu and Korin.


----------



## secuono

I can't believe how many black lambs I've had born this year! Out of 17 lambs born in total so far, only one was white. 
6 ewes, 11 rams. 2 ewe losses and 1 ram loss, which might creep up to 2, if Lolla's ram doesn't get up soon....

Three mature ewes left to lamb! Surry seems like she might go soon, she's isolated herself some, but still pigging out and no sunken sides yet. (Yesterday, Chocolate looked like she would lamb the next day, she did). Marshmallow & Latte don't really look close yet. Marsh & Surry are my last hopes for white lambs and I really hope they are ewes to boot.


What a stressful year.


----------



## secuono

Marshmallow had a ram today, RR, NABSSAR and sire is Billy.


----------



## secuono

Surry had M/F twins, ewe lamb is white and by Kris, so I'm keeping her!


----------



## secuono

Then my new adult pair arrived!


----------



## Mike CHS

Good timing


----------



## secuono

Paperwork shows that Ewenique was bred by Wooly Bully on Nov 4th, which makes her due date March 31st & possible range from March 22nd to April 12th.
Caught her to move in with my other ewes waiting to lamb, she has a good size udder!

Should be obvious which she is, lol.


----------



## secuono

Here are pics of that hairy lamb I'm thinking of keeping. 
Someone said it was a sign of longer wool in Babydolls, but I don't remember who said it...lol.


----------



## secuono

I am officially keeping this hairy lamb! Spoke to another breeder who aims for color and length of wool and she thinks the lamb is good for keeping back and seeing what we get. Can always sell her down the road. 
Also got tests back and Krillin, the dual reg lamb with the white spot on his head, is RR!! So no worries about breeding him! 
Icarus, the ewe that is also dual reg and also obvious spot on head, is QR.


----------



## secuono

Coats n tails came off today, except the 4 youngest lambs.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I’m not sure I can like a pile of lamb tails... (I completely understand why it’s done just doesn’t sound like a fun chore to me...)


----------



## Roving Jacobs

In jacobs the "hairy" look is called angel fleece or halo fleece, it happens more often on black wool and towards the back of the lamb. It generally sheds out and the adult fleece is of the more primitive type underneath, open and medium/fine in a jacob's case. Not sure if it translates to babydolls though!


----------



## secuono

Malaka, Anat & Jajirobe are sold as registered breeders!

Did I already say Daizenshuu, Goku & Korin are also sold, as wethers? They are! 

And waiting to hear back for Frieza to be reserved as a wether or not. 

Tien should also be sold, as a reg ram. 

There's just 2 rams currently available and I'm contacting people left that showed interest.


----------



## secuono

Also set up the creep feed area!


----------



## secuono

Tien & Frieza are sold!

Two rams left. Then I get to sit n wait to see what Latte, Ewenique & the yearlings have, if anything.

What a fast & compacted lambing! And such quick sales!  I like it.


----------



## secuono

Changed the creep feed a bit...for a reason you can see.


----------



## secuono

1 wether sale failed, but have a buyer for him and the last 2 if someone else isn't interested in just one.


----------



## secuono

Other two wethers just sold. Other one is pending.


----------



## secuono

Just got a deposit on the last one.


Anywho, some pics from yesterday.


----------



## secuono

Ewenique was supposedly due on the 31st, but she decided her lamb was thoroughly cooked and it was time to see how it turned out!
An ewe lamb, Piccolo!


----------



## Wehner Homestead




----------



## secuono




----------



## animalmom

What a kissable face!


----------



## secuono

Can someone tell the grass to grow faster, please?


 

Majin, mutt I'm keeping.


----------



## secuono

Piccolo has a tiny grey spot!


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## animalmom

Must keep repeating "no new species, no new species, no new species"... oh wait, how darn cute are those, oops... "no new species, no new species..."


----------



## Wehner Homestead

X2!!! I want turkeys, quail, ducks, bees, and sheep in that order! I’d truly have an Old MacDonald’s Farm then!


----------



## secuono

Latte had twin ewes!
Sire is Michaelis. Codon needs testing, QR or RR. Can be dual registered. Most likely keeping one of them.

I'll let you guys guess which I'm thinking of keeping.


----------



## secuono

We now only have the 4 yearlings to wait on.
Shearing is on the 14th, should be able to see if any have an udder and other signs once that's done! 

Anyone want to take wild guesses on them? I have no idea.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I can’t tell the twin ewe lambs apart enough to guess which one! Lol

I’d say all four are going to surprise you and bust out twins!


----------



## secuono

They're nearly identical in size and looks, but one has more fluff on her face than the other, their Baa is also different.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## Wehner Homestead

Love your pics!


----------



## secuono

Wanted to get through more of my waiting list, so offered both of Latte's lambs for sale. Waiting codon results to arrive and then we'll see if the person will put down a deposit. 

Have someone wanting a white, open faced, ewe lamb, but that one may not happen this year. 

Also have someone for 2 wethers and that finished the list. But if the yearlings don't lamb, then it's a no go for both people.

Kind of hoping they aren't bred so that I can stop worrying...lol.


----------



## secuono

Latte and her girls went out today!
The snowstorm didn't happen, so it was safe to let them out.


----------



## secuono

Both girls are pending deposit. One is RR, other QR. 
One ram injured his leg, so his deposit was moved over to the other two lambs the same buyer was getting. And he'll be dinner sometime in autumn. 
Shearing is tomorrow! Everyone is miserable today.


----------



## secuono

Buyer getting the twins is getting Tatiana's other twin lamb, too.


----------



## secuono

Ewenique is horribly obese, was far worse when I first got her. Same with Wooly Bully, but he's been sick the last couple days and has lost some lard.


----------



## secuono

So tired....Next comes skirting all that wool, then pics and posting for sale.
After that, CDTs for many lambs and being pulled for weaning, next week. 
Need to swap pastures for the ewes n rams. Boys have more green and don't need it.


----------



## secuono

Oh, Juliana has an udder!


----------



## secuono

Another black yearling has a slight udder, i believe its Lucia.


----------



## Rammy

Can everyone just say awwwww! How cute! 

Rammy


----------



## secuono

Raining yesterday and today, so don't have many wool pics. Second CDTs were scheduled for today, but catching slippery, fast lambs in rain n mud is not gonna happen! Hopefully it will be dry tomorrow. 

Was able to skirt and wash Tatiana's fleece yesterday before the rain came. Drying in the house now.


----------



## secuono

New ewe is terribly overweight. New ram is sick. 

That is 2+ inches of fat on her butt!! Lots of fat over everything actually. 


 
New ewe's or new ram's fleece, I forgot.


----------



## secuono

Got some skirting done, more to go. Smushed in the horse trailer because of cold wind n rain. Several fleeces will be sold for nearly just shipping costs and as experimental.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Got more fleeces skirted, nearly done. TONS of waste...NOT happy. Another bad year in shearing and animals. Ugh.


----------



## secuono

Juliana had a ram!


----------



## secuono

He's got a preference for the left nipple, annoying when they get picky, since colostrum is in both. 
Anywho, new coat and had him nurse again.
They are both soooo chatty! 
She got a ton of milk in! Glad I moved the dog out earlier this morning or I would of had a dead or rejected lamb. 

Lucia looks huge. She's uncomfortable.
It's cold, all sheep not happy about being shorn. Will have to force the issue of having them shorn late April from now on like I used to.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

on Lucia!


----------



## secuono




----------



## Wehner Homestead

secuono said:


> View attachment 46989



Lucia or Juliana??


----------



## secuono

Wehner Homestead said:


> Lucia or Juliana??



Juliana, just a day time pic update.


----------



## secuono

Another Juliana pic.



 



I'm playing a game of Musical Sheep today!
Moved the ladies n babies into the chicken yard temporarily, then moved the boys into the girls' old pastures. Before dark, I'll lead the girls n babies into the boys' old pasture, which has more grass growth that they need. 


Thought I had my phone charging, charger wasn't plugged into outlet...So skirting pics will come later, hopefully. 

Icarus


 


 

Piccolo


 


Eloise, she might be bagging up....maybe


 



Matilda


 


Lucia, center


----------



## secuono

I really hope they don't escape.....!!!

Moved the creep feed area!


 

 

 

 

 




This one you can see the difference in grass growth.


----------



## secuono

A new vet is coming tomorrow to try and diagnose the new ram. 
Hope its something easily diagnosed and treated! Or at least makes a full recovery....


----------



## Wehner Homestead

on good news on the ram tomorrow!!


----------



## secuono

Vet isn't sure what his issue is, so treating a few things n hoping.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

one of the treatments is the right one


----------



## secuono

He ate minerals, but no interest in grain or hay. After his fluids, gave him sheep pellet mash. 
Then Kris got into a pickle....


----------



## secuono

The two black yearlings have an udder and hooha changes. The white in the last pic is round, but no signs of lambing.


----------



## secuono

Little guy doesn't have much of a bahh, pretty quiet, so still haven't let them out. Worried she'll loose track of him. =/
He also keeps escaping...


----------



## secuono

Let Wooly Bully out because he was chewing cud! Eventually found him grazing! Yippy!!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Wonderful news!! 

Hilarious name too!


----------



## secuono

Wooly is getting blood drawn for some tests next week. Grazing and ate a little hard feed, but still has some issues to figure out.

And here is a new ewe coming from Northern California! A Corriedale!


----------



## secuono

Oh gawd.....I hate when people post distantly bred sheep...locally for sale....You guys can figure out what's about to happen....


----------



## Mike CHS

It looks like you are using the Advanced Sheep Math Formula.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

on pics of your new additions!


----------



## secuono

Someone almost bought them out from under me, but ended up too far for them to get them.
Now to either tell DH or wait until the day before I go pick them up....
So much happening all on top of the next!
Brother's wedding tomorrow, his family is coming by Sunday, then I think 3 lambs are being picked up sunday as well. Vet should be coming on Monday for alpaca teeth trimming, 4x horse coggins & shots. Then Thursday night or early Monday morning I'm driving to MD to get the second oddball ewe!!
Am I forgetting anything...
We need a headless chicken smilie!


----------



## secuono

Daizenshuu, Ginyu & Korin left for their new home today!


----------



## goats&moregoats

Will be watching for the rest of your lambs to arrive. I am not a sheep person so can you share as to why the tails are docked? I have know since I was young that they are done, just have never known why.


----------



## secuono

goats&moregoats said:


> Will be watching for the rest of your lambs to arrive. I am not a sheep person so can you share as to why the tails are docked? I have know since I was young that they are done, just have never known why.



Most wool breeds have their tail docked for sanitary reasons. Limiting fly strike and such. But they can get fly strike with a short tail or no tail, so.... 
Also a preference for many buyers in general. 
I kept one lamb's tail natural this year, keeping her, so I'll find out how much of a pain the tail is to deal with. My guess is it may be peed on a lot and shearing it will be somewhat a hassle.
Super short/no tail docks are done on many show sheep because....idk, I don't show and I would never do them that short. I think I've read somewhere that it somehow accentuates their butt muscles.  I can see the muscles just fine with a tail.....

Hair sheep are not docked. Not sure if that's still true for showing hair sheep as well or not.


----------



## secuono

Okay, so sending deposits in for 3 ewes. Will be picked up in 2wks.


----------



## goats&moregoats

Thanks for explaining why that is done.


----------



## secuono

Anat & Malaka have moved on to the next stage of weaning/gentling today!


----------



## secuono

Pulled Tien & Frieza for weaning. Other two I'll pull tomorrow.


----------



## Bossroo

goats&moregoats said:


> Will be watching for the rest of your lambs to arrive. I am not a sheep person so can you share as to why the tails are docked? I have know since I was young that they are done, just have never known why.


The main reason that tails are docked is for sanitary reasons.  Mostly in the Spring time when there is a flush of new grass growth, causing the sheep to have loose stools, which then hit the tail then spreads to the entire back side.  PERFECT ENVIRONMENT  for flies to hay their eggs . After the eggs hatch, the maggots have free lunch buffet of leg of lamb.  Not too bad to treat one or two sheep,  but if you get 10, 20 or 100 +  .... your labor and VET BILL with require an act of congress to finance it.


----------



## secuono

Deposit was sent for 3 ewes.


----------



## secuono




----------



## mysunwolf

So that white lamb seems to have less "puffy cheeks" than your others, what gives?


----------



## goats&moregoats

Lambs are so adorable!


----------



## secuono

mysunwolf said:


> So that white lamb seems to have less "puffy cheeks" than your others, what gives?



She's a mutt. One of Tatiana's twin lambs.


----------



## mysunwolf

She is absolutely beautiful, reminds me of some of the white lambs I have this year. She just didn't look like a Babydoll to me!


----------



## RoahT

They are all super cute!!


----------



## secuono

Pickup of the new oddball ewe switched from tonight to a pain in the butt tomorrow morning pickup....ugh...


----------



## secuono

Wild one is suddenly so friendly! ♡


----------



## RoahT

That's wonderful! How can you resist that face though!!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I just want to hug her!


----------



## secuono

Just realized I need to pick a name for the Corriedale lamb! Born this year, so will have one from the DBZ theme!

The 3 Babydolls, 2 older come with names.


----------



## secuono

Names the new oddball kibito.
Saw a giant Corriedale and a slightly smaller giant Corriedale at the MD show! Then some other giant breeds. You could literally ride the massive ones, if you were a small child. 
I hope mine doesn't get nearly as large.....

Anywho, need to order more coats for her to continue keeping her coated. She came with the next size up for her to grow into.

She's 3mo and nearly adult Babydoll size.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Kibito is also friendly!! Who knew?! After trying to fly out the passenger window and rear window, and so being hog tied, who would of known she was a personable cutie??

Also, patchie came by to answer the new baby's calls, then another ewe came by. Both were baffled by the ginormo crying like the actual baby she is, haha.

You can also see how tall the new girl is! 



 

 

 

 

 

And I thought Tatiana's lambs were huge! Hah!!


 




Who's older, who's taller? Lol


 

 

#66, Frieza, is working on his bravery.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl

secuono said:


> Got more fleeces skirted, nearly done. TONS of waste...NOT happy. Another bad year in shearing and animals. Ugh.



Do you mean for shearing quality? I know here there is a ton of talk among the wool sheep farmers (people who started with the fiber and got into the animals for the fiber mainly) and no one is happy with shearers and the fleece quality. One guy told me he would like to stand right behind the shearer and swat him with a stick every time he intentionally goes back over an area that is uneven, causing second cuts.


----------



## secuono

They are supposed to go over, so the sheep is evenly shorn. The issue I have is when there is excessive second cuts, chunks missed and so much fiber butchered from 2.5in to half inch or a little more.
3rd cuts left on the sheep might describe it better. 
Tons of nicks as well.

I told the guy, Kris n Billy, you better shear them cleanly!!! 
23ish sheep were clearly too much for him. He even said he doesn't make a living off shearing. . . . .


----------



## ohiogoatgirl

secuono said:


> They are supposed to go over, so the sheep is evenly shorn. The issue I have is when there is excessive second cuts, chunks missed and so much fiber butchered from 2.5in to half inch or a little more.
> 3rd cuts left on the sheep might describe it better.
> Tons of nicks as well.
> 
> I told the guy, Kris n Billy, you better shear them cleanly!!!
> 23ish sheep were clearly too much for him. He even said he doesn't make a living off shearing. . . . .



Well yeah, few people do make a living shearing. It is a tough job! This year I decided it was between me doing them or paying an arm and a leg to the one family that does them and still be unhappy with the outcome. And given all the complaints from them over the couple months before shearing dates from my sheep friends.... Yeah no I don't have time or money to mess with that. At least if I mess up it is on me AND I am getting more experience to do it better.

That said I am a helluva lot slower But the quality of the fleece I shear as a newbie I am happier with than what I would get paying someone, plus I'd still have to pay them per animal and travel fee.

The problem with shearers right now, in this area at least, is that only really two families do it as a decent business but they travel all over the country and the one mainly focuses on alpacas. And they changed dates on my friends multiple times per month in the couple months leading up to. Then still don't show up at the time they said. Then the farmers still want to wack em with a stick the whole time.
The only other option is finding someone who does it as a side job a couple times a year and will do a flock of like 10 sheep. But they aren't that good.. They don't care about the wool.. Some of them don't care about injuring the animal and get chased off the farm.. It is just a mess all around.


----------



## secuono

He meant it means nothing to him. Not his actual job, his life won't get worse because of it, so he didn't care if he did a crap job.
He was here, shearing time, 6.5 hours.....


----------



## secuono

Lucia had a ram by Sebastian!
Named him Pilaf.


----------



## secuono

Eloise was marked by Kris on Dec 28th, she's last to lamb. 
I see zero evidence that Matilda is bred, but technically possible.


----------



## RoahT

Congrats on Sebastian! He's adorable!


----------



## secuono

If paperwork have returned, I'll be picking up the ewe trio this Thursday or Friday!

Zeno & Goku will be going home Saturday!

62 Tien & 64 Goku feel like they have real nice wool!


----------



## secuono

Pilaf this morning.


----------



## secuono

Pulled 4 of my 6 keeper ewe lambs today.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Tien is going home tomorrow morning.


----------



## secuono

Tien left to his new home. 



 
I'm picking up my 3 new ewes.

Still waiting on the Connecticut breeder to see if she had an ewe born for me.


----------



## secuono

Little!


----------



## secuono

Oldest is about 19-20 inches tall, will have to stick her tomorrow to be sure. Would make her my smallest, I believe.


----------



## secuono

Zeno & Goku have gone off to their new home today!


----------



## secuono

Still waiting on Frieza's buyer to get back to me on when they want to come for him.

Will be moving my 4 weaned keeper ewe lambs over by the house today. Will probably wait until late in the day though, getting hot out fast!


----------



## secuono

Got the 4th draft for this autumn's breeding groups done and another list of groups if I decide to separate the lambs into their own pen until spring. Since I retired Lolla and cannot trust any buyer to NOT breed her, I have to put her in her own paddock. 

If I'm able to put up all my fencing for the 6 new paddocks before October, then Lolla and the lambs will have their own paddock for autumn & winter. But if I can't get it done in time, Lolla will live by the house and the lambs will be out with the adults in their breeding groups.

Krillin's group is for spot testing. If the listed lambs aren't with him this year, they will be next year. 

Draft #4-
Sebastian with Piccolo, Lucia, Matilda, Mira & Juliana.
Michaelis with Marley, Vegeta, Periwinkle, Marshmallow, Tegan & Eloise. 
Wooly Bully with Sugar, FatWrinkley, Patchie, Vanilla, Tatiana, Chocolate & Guinevere. 
Krillin with Icarus, Yamcha, Shelly & Shenron.
Billy with Kibito, Ewenique, Latte, Surry, Addie & Majin.

Groups w/o lambs-
Sebastian with Lucia, Matilda & Juliana.
Michaelis with Marley, Periwinkle, Tegan & Eloise. 
Wooly Bully with Sugar, FatWrinkley, Tatiana, Chocolate & Guinevere. 
Krillin with Shelly, Vanilla & Patchie.
Billy with Ewenique, Latte, Surry & Addie.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

You sound like me! Planning out cattle and goat breedings. DH hears me say that I need to update my spread sheet and hangs his head because he knows that I could stare at it for hours. (I’ve even got a tentative plan with potential offspring coded and written out through Fall 2020 on the goats.)


----------



## secuono

I have notecards with each sheep's info on them, lay out the rams at top and move around the ewe cards a hundred times until they are as diverse as possible genetically. 
Have two sets of three generations of ewes, a handful of two generations and working on a few more of those. 


The two youngest ram lambs. Need to tag n band the white one, he's awfully fast!


 

 



Pulled the 5th keeper ewe, Shenron, today.


 


Moved the 4 keeper ewes, and new new bought ewe lamb, to the house yesterday.
One of the blacks is Frieza.


----------



## secuono

Kris went to his new home today!


----------



## secuono

Mira & Shenron 


 

Will pull Piccolo & one of the twins on Monday. Few days later, I'll pull the other twin. Twins & Tokitoki are being picked up at the end of the month. 

No buyers for the 2 rams yet, anyone here need a ram or wether?? =P


----------



## secuono

Ordered enough brace kits to do the red numbered paddocks! 
Bought 58 Tposts yesterday, which may or may not be enough for these 3, but easy to run to the store and get the rest. 
The fence line between 4 & 5 might need to be moved, so that's why I'm doing the red ones first.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Eloise had a ram lamb, tricky birth, thought it was a loss. Swollen head sticking out, dry and seemingly dead. Couldn't push him back in nor get even a finger in to figure out what was where. Ended up just tugging and hoping the ewe would be okay at least. Got him out, elongated from the yanking, flopped him onto the ground and turned to check on the ewe. Heard a gasp, looked over and nothing, dead looking, but decided to try pressing his ribs and messing with his nose and mouth just in case, nothing. Turned away again and I hear another gasp, so I move him closer and keep messing with him, then he takes a breath and I know he is oddly still alive. Got him sternal and left, not expecting to come back to a live lamb, didn't look like he could move anything except to breathe a little.
Found him trying to stand, neck shrunk back to normal, other than not nursing yet, he's okay. Will go back out soon to see if he can nurse yet.
Ewe has a large udder, so hopefully he will grow quickly.


----------



## secuono

Milked mom a few times to bottle feed the little guy, he then had some energy and with a little help, was able to find and nurse off mom.


----------



## secuono

Tests for Wooly & Ewenique came back clean n negative. He's mostly back to normal, but their conformation seems to cause them issues. 
Depending on how their lamb turns out and then next year's lambs from them turns out, I may sell them. Their legs are small and bodies large, if breeding to my others doesn't even them out, then I can't keep them. Though, if they continue to grow a ton of wool, I may keep one just for wool and dinner lambs. Time will tell.

The fence braces should arrive tomorrow. Decided to pull all the ewe lambs that were still on their moms today.


----------



## secuono

Need a larger weanling paddock....lol.


----------



## secuono

Attached 2 more panels to expand the area of the first weaning yard. Need to do the same for the other yard...


----------



## secuono

Okay, listed FW for sale. 

Eloise's lamb is up n nursing on his own today. 

Three excess ram lambs, no serious buyers. *sigh*


----------



## secuono

He marks the end of this year's lambing season.
Matilda has no udder and doesn't look round enough.
10 sets of twins & 8 singles. 16 rams & 12 ewes.


----------



## animalmom

Good save on the wee ram lamb.  Hope he continues to improve.


----------



## secuono

Let them out today.






Got a gate up! Had to move the far left post...one gate hangs on ended up an inch too close to the fence, so gate can't swing both ways. =/




Got about half the tposts out in their rough locations to install. Bloody heavy things!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Progress on your pens!! 

Glad the little ram is coming around.


----------



## secuono

Rest of the posts are in the general area! Might need to move a couple over that I pulled out the old land, then I can start pounding them in place!


----------



## secuono

Got all the braced posts done!
Gate to the end paddock is between the white tape and the far angle brace.
Gate to the middle paddock is between the angle brace and combo brace.


 

Braces on the left are the corners of the first and middle paddocks.
The combo braces in the middle and far middle are where gates will be for the utility truck to have access to the power pole down there. 


 

Up by the barn is a brace for the first paddock which will connect to cattle panels that will surround the barn. Panels will be about 16ft from the barn. And there will be a gate in the panel by that brace so sheep will go in up there and not down the alleyway. I will have swinging gates that will be open or closed in the alleyway to direct where the sheep are to go next. 
I plan on adding a leanto in a few years for the sheep to lamb in, it'll be about 12ft wide, so I'll have the panels go around the area the leanto will be, so I won't have to redo fencing later!


 

This hill I will hack up to even it out some.


----------



## secuono

9 out of 11 lambs are in the chicken yard. Wild 2 are in the dog yard.


 

 

 

 

 

 

Frieza cooling off


----------



## secuono

Got all but 4 in-line posts in!
Last 4 I need to scavenge from the reclaim pile.
Now I can order fence rolls! Well, should of done that way earlier...


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Even more progress! Do you have enough LGDs for all those paddocks??


----------



## secuono

Have 3, might be one too many most of the time.
Older female can be alone. Male can't live w/o being with the older female, has a cow over it and tries to get back to her. He's castrated, just overly needy and attached to her. Their pup seems to not particularly care who she's stuck with. 
Going to use cattle panels as gates, so may make them short enough for the dogs to hop over. If not, I'll build Aframe jump coops along fencelines for the dogs to climb. Just need to use something long lasting and not wool pallets. The sheep usually don't jump and then only the lambs can get enough air to possibly escape a low gate, but need motivation for that. And don't climb. So I don't worry about them getting out.


----------



## secuono

That lower paddock is still soggy from all the rain we had. I'll have to remember to be careful when I decide to put the sheep in that one.


----------



## secuono

Looks like I only needed three posts!


----------



## secuono

Posts are all done! 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Red-found some wire to fill the gap.
Yellow-will cut it to be a gate there.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Can you come help me finish mine when you get done? Lol (With three kids it’s just hard to get things done!)


----------



## secuono

Tokitoki, Gohan & Kami are leaving for their new home tomorrow!

Tokitoki has turned into a clone of her mother, personality wise! Stomps on my shoes while following me, chews on my clothes, talks to me endlessly, loves to be loved in, so on n so forth. I'll be happy when she's left and it's quite again, lol!


----------



## secuono

Forgot to get a picture before they left, posted on FB and buyer posted a pic of them! ♡
Toki is so carefree, lol.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## animalmom

OH! Just too darn cute, and squeezable and kissable and, just OH!


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Got a new wheel, hated everything about the dodec wheel. Trying to sell it.
Anyway, this is a Merlin Tree Hitchhiker Double Treadle Spinning Wheel. 
Hope to be able to learn how to use it quickly and start spinning up yarn!


----------



## RoahT

Cool, let us know how it goes!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Your lambs are SO cute!! I’m really glad that I don’t have anywhere to put sheep or I’d be in trouble with DH!


----------



## secuono

Tricky getting it to keep going in the same direction, but far, far better than the other one.


----------



## secuono

Got the fencing in place. Will secure it when its cooler out.
I think next week I'll buy the rest of the tposts needed for the other 3 paddocks. Ordering the rest of the brace sets soon, not sure I have enough $ after buying the spinning wheel...lol.


----------



## secuono

Rain came back....

Anywho, 1hr per bobbin, seems much faster than on the drop spindle!

Will ply them together.


----------



## secuono

Got them two plyed! 
Were soaked, now dripping excess water before I hang to dry.


----------



## RoahT

High five on the spinning! Looks great!


----------



## secuono

So much vm and the mill wasn't able to remove all the lanolin, thought they were supposed to.  Hmm. Will pick out what I can once its dry.


----------



## secuono

The final 3 ram lambs.
They, and the crippled ram, will be dinner if they don't end up selling. Need to buy more alum to tan their hides with.


 

 

 

 

 





Mowed the ewe pastures. Bottom one still flooded, rain really needs to stop! Had to mow it anyway, so it could better evaporate and because it would grow too dense to mow soon.


----------



## secuono

Drove out an hour to get 80 posts. 30 cents cheaper than Lowes and a ton cheaper than both of the local farm stores!
Got a few free by accident. 

Sorry, another edit. $118 in savings!!


----------



## secuono

Oh wait, if that one wether that's still here isn't picked up by the last day of summer, he'll also become dinner. So 5 lamb dinners! 
I might have to try and find an ethnic meat buyer for a couple of them...that's probably too much meat for us.


----------



## secuono

Have enough H braces, so only need to order 9 diagonal braces.  
Need to measure out where the 3 fence lines will end and then I can start pounding in the posts while I wait for the braces to come in.


----------



## secuono

Where the last two fence lines will go.


----------



## secuono

Two rows placed posts in line, bit more to line up and then install.


 

 

Can you see the posts? Lol, grass is growing fast now.


----------



## secuono

Got two rows of Tposts in, then half a fenceline of mesh fencing in place!
Can't wait to be done!

Going to be 94+ the next two days, so probably won't be working on the fencing for a bit.


----------



## secuono

I realized after that I didn't need to unroll fencing in the ram pasture... =/
Guess I'll roll up the short dividing one and use it in place of the cattle panels. Then I'll have those free to use as shelters.
Also got 400ft of hosing and some auto floats for waters.


----------



## secuono

Also got some yarn made from Ewenique/Wooly rolags.


----------



## secuono

Flooded again....This time with damaged fencing...


----------



## animalmom

Holy Cow!  How about all you folks getting too much rain start blowing your rain clouds this way?

On a serious note, hope you and all your animals are safe.


----------



## secuono

Pretty good damage...
The old land fencing is all wood posts, 3 are leaning, but still securely in the ground.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Oh man - that stinks!


----------



## secuono

Hobbling around after sheep is not fun! But at least my foot is mostly okay now.
Got FW caught and washed, but need to catch her again and scrub better. Cleaner than before, so that's good.
Then caught 2 of the older ram lambs, white and a black. Hosed the white from heat to tail, some sheep are so filthy!!! And he also nurses from behind, so his head was unbelievably gross. Glad he is going as a wether! 
Hosed the black as well so they felt similarly clean, since they are going to the same buyer. He has a less than stellar face, so I'm also glad he will be castrated. Waiting to band until they are dry, tomorrow, then get their shots and deworming, then waiting to be picked up.


----------



## goatgurl

boy oh boy, that fence is a mess.  I sure hope you have some help getting everything back together again.  the sheeple, dogs and horses look like they came thru just fine.  take care of you and that foot.


----------



## secuono

So squeaky white!
2 wethers going to NY, one older ewe going to a local tack shop to be buddies with one of their animals. I need to take a video of how this heifer "leads", its ridiculous.


----------



## secuono

Looks like fencing will be worked on next week. 
Hay guy came by, dropped off some equipment, but ground too wet and weatherman is confused on how to predict rain....


----------



## secuono

The last ram lamb.


----------



## secuono

2 wethers were rescheduled for Friday pickup instead. 

I may be buying a yearling ewe back, Gabby from last year. Dual reg, white, sire is Kris, codon RR.


----------



## secuono

Just lost Vegeta to meningeal worm. So bloody angry.
I hate all this rain.

Catching everyone to recheck them. They were fine 2.5wks ago. 

And I got to get the barn ready for hay and move it all in ASAP. I should of spent the money on a new hay barn and a sheep catchment system and not fencing!


----------



## secuono

Dewormed all the lambs again.

Then mower wouldn't start....FML


----------



## secuono

Fence is being worked on now.

Need to pick a day to deliver FW to her new home, maybe tonight. 

Hay is made, but I'm hoping to pay the fence guy to stack them for me instead.


----------



## secuono

fence guy fail. I should go back to buying hay....they stack it for sure then. ugh


----------



## secuono

OE ram transfers finally came in! 
Sending in 2 transfers and 6 lamb registrations tomorrow!

Pilaf & Dende left today, too.


----------



## secuono

26 bales were left, never rained, so moved 25 into the horse trailer, 1 for ponies.


----------



## secuono

Fence fixed!


----------



## goats&moregoats

I will sure say you definitely put in some hard work. Glad you were able to get the fence repaired and Hay put up. Your lambs make me think sheep are cute...no worries I am not getting any sheep.


----------



## secuono

I think I'll move over one of the ram fences and then have 4 paddocks over there and 3 on the other side.


----------



## secuono

So....forgot to close coop and all but a few are dead. Of course my friendly hen is gone, too. 
Anyone need some chickens?


----------



## goats&moregoats

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## secuono

Kibito demonstrating that sheep can and will get stuck anywhere at any time just for the heck of it....


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

As you can see, a few things have been changed about my breeding chart this year. And a few ewes were upgraded from just having singles, to having twins!
I will not be breeding current year's lambs from now on. Though, this year's ram lamb, Krillin, will be used on 3 ewes who have had "spotted" lambs in the past to see if it is spotting or just an opps coloring.


 

18 to 29 lambs possible in 2019. 
5 unrelated rams, 4 of which are dual registered.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Gonna call the last RR ram Zamasu.


----------



## secuono

Not sheep related, but now have the first pic of Phoenix and the only pic of his mom I have.


----------



## secuono

Sheep related. Lolla popped her tag out, found it while mowing today.
The flexibility of the triangles allows them to pop through the ear hole without ripping the ear and not to get caught on something and rip the ear.


----------



## secuono

Got one fenceline tight and tied.
Most of a second, but need to move the end brace because mower cannot fit currently. 
Then half of a 3rd, but the mosquitoes got bad and I had to quit.


----------



## secuono

Got the end bracing pulled up and reinstalled, then fence attached.


----------



## secuono

Got most of a 4th row of fence done. Still need to finish the 3rd. 
Then pull the 5th's posts to move them over.


----------



## secuono

Removed the fence mesh from the 5th row, but then it started raining. Haven't had time to remove and reinstall the posts yet. 
Mower ran out of gas, so need to get more, cut the grass when dry, so the fence can more easily go in.


----------



## secuono

3rd yarn batch!
663 & 633 feet!


----------



## secuono

Fence posts installed in new location!


----------



## secuono

Dragged the fence over to the posts, too humid n hot n too many flies to attach it right now.


----------



## secuono




----------



## frustratedearthmother

Looks like a lot of work - but what a beautiful place to work in!


----------



## secuono

Mowed their area, then started moving the cattle panels in place. Haven't added the tposts for those because I want to figure out exactly how and where the panels and gate cutouts will go first. 
Gross out, so didn't get far. But did decide to take down the catch pen, since the panels around the barn will act like the catch pen! Yay! I'll have swing gates inside in line with the fence rows so I can direct them easily.
I am setting the panels to allow the future leanto to be installed.


----------



## secuono

Arturo loved it once the cut grass dried and made a hay bed!


 

Last ram available. 


 

#66 wether still hasn't been picked up nor any contact from them. He'll be listed for sale soon.


----------



## secuono

Moved the ram & wether from the ewe pastures. Wether went in with the rams, little ram went into barn for 2wks for weaning.


----------



## secuono

1130 yards, two plyed.


----------



## secuono

Started working on two ply Billy yarn.


----------



## secuono

Ordered a 12×25 foot billboard tarp to use as a leanto/awning. Will install over ram area and see how it goes up and works. If it goes well, I'll add one for the horse area and two over the ewe areas of the barn!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

secuono said:


> Ordered a 12×25 foot billboard tarp to use as a leanto/awning.


Can't wait to hear how this works!


----------



## animalmom

Your yarn is beautiful!  How in the name of a sane god do you find the time to do all that you do?????????


----------



## secuono

Bobbin 2 & 3 drying.






animalmom said:


> Your yarn is beautiful!  How in the name of a sane god do you find the time to do all that you do?????????


Unfortunately, I don't have an outside job.


----------



## secuono

159 & 210 ft grey....And my lamb on my birthday month, on the NABSSAR calendar .


----------



## goatgurl

how wonderful your yarn looks.  I wish I knew how to knit or weave or something.  
and how cool to have your lamb on your birthday month calendar.  happy birthday


----------



## secuono

Label for billboard created on Monday, did they bother to ship that day? No.
Said Thursday delivery. 
Did they bother to ship Tuesday? No.
Still Thurs delivery...
They shipped yesterday, Wednesday. 
Delivery still says today....which I knew was bull.
And today...Yoday it says delivery on Monday! 

Cmon!!


----------



## secuono

Accidentally spun half of a bobbin backwards when plying...Left it like that, may fix it one day...
Leftover 17 rolags I spun and set as a single. 


 

 

 

Turned Tatiana's into rolags after 2 failed wet felting sheets. Will spin these up next.


 


These are the last 2017 Billy rolags, the ones in the better style. Will spin these after Tatiana.
Need to finish that rolag attached to the drop spindle at some point...


----------



## animalmom

Incredible beauty in your yarn!


----------



## secuono

Gave the single ply yarn to my sister.


----------



## secuono

The boys


----------



## animalmom

Handsome wee dudes!


----------



## secuono

This rain....

Moved 2 lambs into the sick yard. They are pale again. Also dewormed the Corriedale lamb.

I'm having a hard time keeping up with the worms! 

Going to round up all the ewe lambs and check them. Probably move them into the sick yard just to be able to better track their status.


----------



## secuono

And another storm with flooding....


----------



## secuono

Lost one of the lambs....


The triple ewe that was bought with the other two white ewes. 

Hellish year...


----------



## secuono

Billboard arrived, but nasty wind, rain and lightening again today. =/


----------



## frustratedearthmother

So sorry you lost a lamb and that you're having to deal with Mother Nature at her worst!


----------



## secuono

Hmmm....not like I had hoped it would look...


----------



## frustratedearthmother

As long as it gives added shelter...


----------



## secuono

Derrik went in asap. Both alpacas are in there now. Horses left....
I think some of the sheep found it as well.

Will mess with it more until I'm happy with it, then order more.


----------



## Mike CHS

We have a tarp stretched from the back of our stalls and attached to T-posts.  We had an issue with the tallest part of the tarp wearing on put a 2x4 there with an old muck boot over the 2x4.  Shade is shade.


----------



## secuono

Ordered another tarp, 10x30ft.
Pictured one is 12x25ft.
Ordered 2 more bobbins for my spinning wheel as well.
Need more wood railing to use as support beams...lol.
The cat, dogs and alpacas use it.
So backwoods and crappy looking, but it is much cooler under it!


----------



## secuono

And now #59 ewe lamb is pale and in the sick yard.
Worst year ever!!
I think I'll keep lambs up in dryer pastures for the whole year starting from next year.
Even yearlings can be iffy, but not as bad.


----------



## secuono

She's alive this morning and was stuck in the fence. Tried to run away, so that's good. Gave her the sheep nutridrench, refilled their pellets and water and hoping for the best. She's fatter than the others, so hope that's a good sign she will be fine.


----------



## mystang89

Do you know why they are sick and pale? I'm new to sheep still do I don't understand what part rain plays in it.


----------



## secuono

mystang89 said:


> Do you know why they are sick and pale? I'm new to sheep still do I don't understand what part rain plays in it.



Worms go up in wet environments.


----------



## secuono

Caught Tatiana's ugly daughter, moved & dewormed her. 
Still have a couple more lambs to catch, but it's really tricky to sneak up on them when your feet keep getting stuck in the muck...


----------



## secuono

Alright, let's move back to good things..

Tatiana yarn in singly ply. Waiting on two new bobbins so I can 3 ply it. 


 

Started carding this year's Billy fleece & picking a lamb fleece that is horrendously full of vm.


----------



## Donna R. Raybon

Deer menegeal worm has little to no symptoms until too late.  Sometimes you may see patches of irritated skin where animal scratches at intense itching caused by nerve irritation as worm migrates.  Only thing I know is use ivomec family once a month to try and kill immature stage in blood stream.  Once worm enters brain/spine nothing you can do.  Around here seems to be really bad a couple years and then nothing for six or seven years.


----------



## secuono

Donna R. Raybon said:


> Deer menegeal worm has little to no symptoms until too late.  Sometimes you may see patches of irritated skin where animal scratches at intense itching caused by nerve irritation as worm migrates.  Only thing I know is use ivomec family once a month to try and kill immature stage in blood stream.  Once worm enters brain/spine nothing you can do.  Around here seems to be really bad a couple years and then nothing for six or seven years.



I'm talking about regular intestinal worms with the sheep.


----------



## secuono

Lolla's lamb and Ewenique's lamb both look fine, Corriedale lamb has improved color, so will leave them out and catch them again next week to deworm them when the others are wormed. 

The wether & ram lambs all look great. =/

Frieza's buyer is supposed to be picking him up today, no clue on time. =/

I've changed my pickup rules because of all the rain and absent communication.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I’ve caught back up. You’ve been quite busy!


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Ordered two of the large size to test out, 27 gallons. 
My bins are 32 gallons. All but one are the cheap bins, one is heavy duty, but hoping these new bins are tough to handle sheep and ponies trying to knock them over and opening them, lol. The cheap ones the wind can open, lol! The heavy duty one the animals can knock over. 
Should arrive Monday!


----------



## secuono

2ply & two 3ply Tatiana yarn.


----------



## secuono

.....she's always getting stuck in there....


----------



## secuono

18 ewes will have boyfriends. 
So then....hmm...about 28 possible max lambs. Obviously possible to have more or much less.
Thinking of using Futurama characters as the 2019 theme.
Have 30 names...
Philip J. Fry 
Turanga Leela 
Bender 
Professor Hubert J. Farnsworth 
Dr. John Zoidberg 
Amy Wong 
Hermes Conrad
Zapp Brannigan 
Nibbler 
Kif Kroker 
Smitty 
Seymour
Lrrr 
Morbo 
Calculon 
Donbot 
Roberto 
Elzar 
Flexo 
Yancy Fry
Cubert
Mr. Panucci 
Igner 
Professor Ogden Wernstrom
Barbados Slim 
Scruffy 
Clamps 
Hyperchicken Lawyer 
Slurm


----------



## secuono

Being stalked by Kibito.....


 

Ugly Majin, lol.


 

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
And then Miss Kitty has a surprise!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Awww! I’m a sucker for yellow cats! My fave!


----------



## secuono

Got the 5 dewormed with that new wormer.  A little too pale still, getting nosy again though, lol. Then caught the last two last night, wormed them this morning. They look to have decent color, but not good enough. 

They aren't thrilled with the plain sheep feed, may get some sweet feed to mix in and fatten them up. So picky about Jay, too.

Everyone is loving the billboard shades. 
Which is good, because the sun has been out and now it is 90F!!


----------



## secuono

Got them chopped alfalfa hay, then sweet feed to mix with regular sheep feed. They dove into the hay. Smells great!


----------



## secuono

Kibito wants a taller shelter.


----------



## secuono

Okay, maybe I'll go with endangered animals for the name theme. Not many make good sheep names, so need to use this theme sooner rather than later. 

Vaquita
Saola
Sengi
Angonoka
Vontsira
Hainan
Araripe
Zikani
Pochard
Hirola
Kakapo
Yapir
Tamarin
Muntjac
Okapi
Glaucus
Mara
Irrawaddy
Gerenuk
Fossa
Duiker
Pika
Pangolin
Tarsier
Baiji
Saiga


----------



## secuono

Kibito has finally decided what she wants from me when she stalks and yells at me. Was breaking up hay cubes and she stuck her soft face up between my hip and arm, waiting for hay. ♡ She asked for several before wandering off.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

secuono said:


> Okay, maybe I'll go with endangered animals for the name theme. Not many make good sheep names, so need to use this theme sooner rather than later.
> 
> Vaquita
> Saola
> Sengi
> Angonoka
> Vontsira
> Hainan
> Araripe
> Zikani
> Pochard
> Hirola
> Kakapo
> Yapir
> Tamarin
> Muntjac
> Okapi
> Glaucus
> Mara
> Irrawaddy
> Gerenuk
> Fossa
> Duiker
> Pika
> Pangolin
> Tarsier
> Baiji
> Saiga



If you happen to run out of names with this list depending on the number of lambs that are born, you could name a few after extinct or species on the watch (not quite endangered but needs monitoring) list.


----------



## secuono

Wehner Homestead said:


> If you happen to run out of names with this list depending on the number of lambs that are born, you could name a few after extinct or species on the watch (not quite endangered but needs monitoring) list.



That's actually what I've already done for a few names, lol. A handful are nearing being put on the endangered list.


----------



## secuono

I don't think I'll have all the paddocks done by the end of the month....Just got a job, so that will cut into workable days.

So, ram lamb Krillin will be put in a yard, probably the dogyard, with the two dinner lambs, and not be used for breeding. Lolla and all of this year's ewe lambs are also taking up a yard, in the chicken yard currently, just need to add Lolla. 

Oh, and Tegan is off the breeding list, too. She's still weird. 

That leaves me with 4 rams, 3 of which are already roughing each other up. Wooly Bully just doesn't care, his conformation really must be screwing with him.  The ewe is better, but getting fat again. =/


----------



## secuono

Vanilla moved to Sebastian, Patchie to Billy & Shelly to Wooly.

I'll put Wooly in the paddock by the ewe lambs, since he is so lazy.
Billy by the horses. 
Still need to decide on the other two. Should put the alpaca in their own pen...
Ugh, guess I still need all 7 paddocks... =/


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Well, I had to quit the new job.
I may end up rehoming the chickens, not sure on that yet.
Older LGD is available, but no interest.
Had thought of rehoming my younger mini horse, too, but I don't think that idea will happen.


----------



## secuono

wondering if I should give Wooly more ewes and the rest the following year so I can rehome him a year sooner...
Really don't like having 5 rams to juggle. 
Krillin is only staying long enough to test breed a year or two for possible spotting, only to be used on ewes that gave lambs with a head mark or those lambs themselves. 

The 6mo wether & 3mo ram lambs are still available. Would prefer to sell them. Like always, discount if in 4H &/or out of state sale.


----------



## secuono

Hot n humid, keep forgetting to take a new pic of all the lambs. Trimmed Kibito's wool on her face so she could see better.


----------



## secuono

Babydoll & mutt ewe lambs hating the hot, humid weather.



 

Adult ewes heading out.


 

 

Mutt not as ugly today...


 

Kibito


 

 

Kibito again. Tall and narrow!


 

That wee white pullet by the sun spot is the surviving baby.
The black lamb with that tiny white speck is Lolla's girl.


----------



## secuono

Majin has 3in wool so far.


 

 


Kibito has 3.5in wool on the neck.


----------



## secuono

Such terrible shearing this spring, I wasn't going to coat them. But decided I will pick out the best ones and coat those the same day I split them up into breeding groups.
Next year,if I find a good shearer, I will coat them all right after.


----------



## secuono

I think I'm going to do this latest plan...

Wooly would only be kept through this season and sold once I know there's enough ewe lambs by him to keep.

Would be ewes as far down the tree that I have, so daughters or granddaughters without shared parents. 
7 ewes in all; Guinevere, Eloise, Juliana, Periwinkle, Matilda, Sugar & Latte. I need to double check this though.

Need to also rework the other groups.


----------



## secuono

secuono said:


> Piccolo has a tiny grey spot!
> View attachment 45894 View attachment 45895 View attachment 45896




I'm not finding the spot any more. Guess it faded away.


----------



## secuono

Dewormed all the lambs, all had red eyes and have gained 7-10 pounds each, so all except Kibito, were moved back with the adult ewes. There's limited grass in that yard, so had to move them over.

Edited, 7 to 10 pounds, not 8 to 10.


----------



## secuono

Woke up at 7am and dismantled the catch pen I had previously made out of 4 cattle panels for the ewes, 3 were still standing. 

Also redid the barn to block horses out with pallets so that I could use the 3 panels in there for the paddocks. 
One of them I used as the fence divide of sheep and horse paddocks.
Others I lined up where they will go.

I need one, maybe two more panels to finish...Only two left are the ones currently being used as lamb shelter in the chicken yard....Ugh. So I either need to make them a new shelter somehow or buy two more panels.

Currently trying to think up a new shelter so I can be done with this before the storm arrives. Could add a wire between two pine trees by the fence and then add that pool bottom over it to be the tarp roof...hmm, that might work! Will make a permanent one next year.


----------



## secuono

Realized there are two 12ft gate areas for the utility people to fill...So...will have to go to the store either way...

Ah well. Got the sheep camping tent up, lol and moved the 2 panels into place.

Haven't eaten since 7, so taking a lunch break. Hoping weather will still be decent enough to pound in tposts, cut gateways and attach panels.


----------



## secuono

Whoops, forgot to post pics...


----------



## secuono

Got 3 gates made & hung. But the 3rd one's panel isn't fully in place yet and had to stop installing the rest of them after it, too.
I need to brace a fenceline, cut the current end section out and then add a new temporary gate divider so the rams stay on their side. 

I think I'll need one more panel to finish the row...So 3, maybe 4 panels need to be bought. Ugh. 

Beat up my toe so many times...Had to stop and rest. =/

This area sticks out so much because of the future lambing lean-to that will go up at some point.


 

 

 
...using the ladder as a hay feeder...if you were wondering.


----------



## secuono

I wonder if his stubby legs is from a dwarfing gene or actually bred for...Ewe is the same. 



 
I wonder how Piccolo will turn out...


----------



## secuono

Finished that tricky spot.
The last section needs 2 more feet of panel...lol


----------



## secuono

Got the end done and one gate in the alley. 
Realized then that I cut the gates not the way I originally wanted...

How they are cut n installed...


 



How I wanted them done. Cut so the holes are vertical, not horizontal. Would of been wide enough for the mower, short enough for LGDs to hop over, but tall enough to keep sheep in and I could of gotten more gates made using less panels...
Red is post n fencing. Yellow dots cut line. Yellow X open space.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

secuono said:


> Got the end done and one gate in the alley.
> Realized then that I cut the gates not the way I originally wanted...
> 
> How they are cut n installed...
> View attachment 52142
> 
> 
> 
> How I wanted them done. Cut so the holes are vertical, not horizontal. Would of been wide enough for the mower, short enough for LGDs to hop over, but tall enough to keep sheep in and I could of gotten more gates made using less panels...
> Red is post n fencing. Yellow dots cut line. Yellow X open space.
> View attachment 52143



Makes sense! You’ll definitely be able to put it to use on the other openings though.


----------



## secuono

Only one sheep gate left to make.
The two other gates are only for when the utility company has to drive down to reach the pole. So those need to be tall and firmly locked 99.9% of the time.
=/


----------



## secuono

Got the utility truck gates hung.
Just have that last paddock gate to do, but I need to replace posts on that fenceline first.


----------



## secuono

Ordered clips for the gates.


----------



## secuono

Got the clips on the gates & one row of posts in place to where they will be installed. 
Washing machine died, so things are extra slow now.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Have the last fence row to install heavy posts and then I just need to go down each row to double check everything is attached and good to go!


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Nearly done checking and securing fencing.


----------



## secuono

I should of done the 3 paddocks like the other 4....Now I can't use that bottom paddock...too soaked all the time.

I'll redo them in spring...

Old pic used.


----------



## Baymule

No wonder you quit your job, you're too busy to work away from home! Why are you putting your pony up for adoption and getting rid of the chickens? 

I always envy your lush green pastures. Wish I had grass like that!


----------



## secuono

Baymule said:


> No wonder you quit your job, you're too busy to work away from home! Why are you putting your pony up for adoption and getting rid of the chickens?
> 
> I always envy your lush green pastures. Wish I had grass like that!



Generally lighten the load.
Rescue basically wanted to steal him back, so I opted to keep him instead. No wonder most people avoid adopting animals...


Rain constantly, it needs to stop...Its lush w/o rain...ugh.


----------



## Baymule

I refuse to deal with "adoption" animals. If I buy an animal, whether cat, dog, horse, chicken or whatever, it is mine. These wackos want to swoop in and take your pony? Morons. I know that shelters do a good work, but in the end, it is a money making business and I just refuse to sign their contracts, pay them money and then the animal is never truly mine. Nope.

We were in drought all summer, finally got some rain. Farmers only got one cutting of hay, prices hit the moon. There will be hay for the fall, but I bet prices don't come down. We bought early and have plenty.


----------



## secuono

Please come take my rain.
2nd cutting can't happen because it's always wet.  
It was stupid to get a horse that way, we knew better. Ah well, we'll eventually learn, right?  lol


----------



## misfitmorgan

The new fencing looks awesome, nice job!


----------



## secuono

5 days left...
I need to divide the fenced area around the barn into two so that two opposite groups can use the barn for shelter.
Have a tarp to stake over a shared fence in the row of 3 paddocks.
I need to buy one more tarp for the two middle paddocks in that 4 paddock section.

This year, I'm using a visual sheet that tells me paddock number & which animal belongs to it, since there are so many to remember. That's the sheet pictured below.


----------



## misfitmorgan

looks good!


----------



## secuono

Hmm, finally some sun!

I feel like waiting until Friday to start this year's breeding session... Maybe the barn will be dry by then, so I can trim hooves w/o getting covered in....oh darn, there is no poop smilie on this forum.


----------



## secuono

Got that section to do...mosquito world down there, so I'm avoiding it...


 

Got this temporary shelter to put up.


 

Finished this section!


 



Other temporary shelter is up, dog approved...


 
He wanted to be under the other half...


----------



## secuono

Cute snail was on the billboard.






A few ewes are in heat today. =/


----------



## secuono

Looks like rain tomorrow afternoon. If I can get 3 new waterers & finish the hosing, I will try to get everyone in their groups. If not, I'll wait until Friday. 

Ewes out grazing like normal. 


 



Three ply Billy, fleece from 2017.


----------



## secuono

Oh. Since only Ewenique is related to Wooly Bully, I'm going to use him as the cleanup ram in January.


----------



## secuono

Already picked up the hose connections, now for mineral/baking soda bowls & water troughs!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I think you need a job at TSC too! Lol


----------



## secuono

Wehner Homestead said:


> I think you need a job at TSC too! Lol



I quit. 
Way too much drama, run like a slob, managers and district managers threatening employees. 
Not what I want to be a part of.


----------



## secuono




----------



## Wehner Homestead

I hate that. Some places just aren’t good to work.


----------



## secuono

I feel dead.
Got all the groups split up.
Left the male lambs & alpaca in that center area by barn, too tired to bother tonight. 
Majin escaped into Billy's group, will attempt to catch her tomorrow when I move the pacas & male lambs.
I put the shade tarp over the wrong fence line.....Will move it tomorrow, too.
Well, I may feel even more like minced meat tomorrow, so might wait longer.


----------



## secuono

Got Majin moved over.

She has nice wool, so I put a coat on her. Also put one on her mom, Tatiana. 

Looks like Latte has been marked.

Billy


 

Sebastian 


 
Oink

 

Michaelis 


 

Wooly Bully 


 

Lolla & the lambs


----------



## secuono

Bought & installed 10 of these.
Should of gotten the 4ft, cut them in half and then use them, but ugh.


----------



## animalmom

How do you like those connectors?  Have you used it for a gate?  Inquiring minds would like to know... please and thank you much.


----------



## secuono

I had just finished installing them when I posted that.

Nothing at my place is square n proper, lol, so they don't just spiral down on their own. And when they do, they miss fencing...

The bent end should be bent again downward to hook on, otherwise, it can keep spiraling down.

I think the website mentioned 3 panels can be joined? I can see 4 at least being possible. 

They're light, seem sturdy enough. 



I went ahead and cut the gates down by 3 holes from the top. No pics of that just yet.


----------



## secuono

Hmm, I wonder if 3 was enough...
Will bait them when I can leave the escaping housedog in the house.
Gates are hung up about 4in off the ground so the grass doesn't get in the way.


----------



## secuono

Majin is starting to warm up to me.




Kibito is a woolly dog, lol.




The two coated buttheads.





Lolla, Tegan & lambs.


----------



## secuono

Frieza has a new home lined up! Should be picked up Monday!


----------



## misfitmorgan

Awesome, hopefully they love her.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Frieza is off to his new home!


----------



## secuono

I think I need to cut the gates down another hole...
If I do, I'll have to hang the other sections,  that I had cut previously, a couple inches above the gates to be used as a Dutch door of sorts. That way, I can open or close the top "gate" to keep dogs in or out as needed or keep it closed on any ram that is particularly escape prone. *glares at Billy*
Lol


----------



## secuono

Two coats too big, made two that are smaller. Will swap out then.


----------



## secuono

Swapped 2 coats for smaller ones...still seem large. Lol


----------



## secuono

Tied leg straps on one coat, need to catch and tie another. 
Majin got a new coat.


----------



## secuono

Glad I didn't cut gates down.
Sebastian escaped and argued with Michaelis and looks like he bred retired Lolla. Ugh. Luckily, he has his crayon, so I don't have to assume that all the ewe lambs were bred, too. 
Threw him back over and then kicked them out of their barn shelter. Men always ruin everything nice, lol.
If Lolla has an ewe lamb, she'll be kept.

Really need to get back to 3 rams....Or win the lotto and move. Hah!


----------



## secuono

secuono said:


> Ordered two of the large size to test out, 27 gallons.
> My bins are 32 gallons. All but one are the cheap bins, one is heavy duty, but hoping these new bins are tough to handle sheep and ponies trying to knock them over and opening them, lol. The cheap ones the wind can open, lol! The heavy duty one the animals can knock over.
> Should arrive Monday!
> View attachment 51530



These are working out great!
But they only hold 2 bags of feed at a time.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I might have to order some my goat Lilly as learned to open our bins the metal ones are fine she can not break them but they the two large plastic ones she broken one of them. Some reason she always go for the chicken feed barrel...


----------



## secuono

secuono said:


> View attachment 49324



Oh man, looking through to find yarn info and found this pic. All that wood floated off around the paddock. I then ran over many of them trying to mow after the flooding...
The pit is empty again. Idk what to use to fill it...


----------

